# How to tell if a TT has the bose system?



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

Hello 

I just have a simple question, how do you know if a TT has the bose sound system?

The one I looked at is a 02 225bhp with heated seats climate and so on. It has a tape player at the HU and a multi changer in the rear compartment.

Does this sound like a bose system or should it say somewhere?

Cheers for the help!

Mike


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

The BOSE system comes with small Bose stickers on the speakers and also the HU says BOSE when you switch it on. However, I think the Bose on the HU display can be programmed on afterwards so that may not always be ligitimate if someone were trying to be unscrupulous... :?

If you have the reg you could always call Audi Customer Services and ask for the exact spec and they can also tell you any warranty work etc that may have been done or other work at approved Audi dealers.


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

Hello and thanx for the quick reply 

Its good that audi do that!

Are there any speakers you can see without taking door pannels off so I could know that way?

If it doesn't have the bose system is the standard one anygood?

Thanx again!!


----------



## yogi (Dec 9, 2004)

well just pump up the volume if it sounds like youve got subs then you got bose, if it sounds like its starting to distort then you havent


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk said:


> Hello and thanx for the quick reply
> 
> Its good that audi do that!
> 
> ...


Yes, the speakers that you can in the door panels will have little stickers on the outside of them, in the centre, that say Bose so they are easily visible without removing anything.

You will be able to tell if you listen to a non Bose and then a Bose system, but if you are new to the TT and the sound system it isn't always that easy. A Bose system should indeed be capable of higher volume output without distortion. There is also no Fade front to rear function in the HU in a coupe if Bose is fitted IIRC.


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

Thank you for the replies 

Some ideal tips there, if all goes well for me this week and I go back down there I will have a little look at the speakers and see if the HU says bose when it turns on.

A big big thanx LoTTie


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Look through the windscreen at the two grills and one of them should have a centre speaker towards the back of the dash its small but should be visible if you can look closely, but as mentioned the Bose speaker stickers are 1 sign but the center speaker will help you check that door cards have not been replaced.


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanx for that wak 

I must say I have spent many hours today on your site looking at the various things you have on there.

Its brilliant, well done!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Cheers, hopefully most cars will be correctly described but a few simple checks will help you avoid being stung by someone... unless the read this and go drop a center speaker in as well! :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

yogi said:


> well just pump up the volume if it sounds like youve got subs then you got bose, if it sounds like its starting to distort then you havent


Only the roadster has a sub


----------



## Olle B (Jul 29, 2006)

Even the non BOSE equipped roadsters have a sub!! :roll:

Best R Olle B


----------



## Danny_182 (Jan 21, 2007)

On my roadster the doors have bose stickers but the speaker in the middle behind the seats does not?


----------

